

Forget Singularity, Let’s Talk Multiplicity: Ken Goldberg on AI at the WEF - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/forget-singularity-lets-talk-multiplicity-ken-goldberg-on-ai-at-the-wef/

======
robotlaunch
Great talk from forward thinker.

